# Boston Police Gaelic Column of Pipes and Drums



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Just a heads up, the Boston Police Gaelic Column of Pipes and Drums will probably be opening a new class for student pipers/drummers this summer. To be eligible you need only be a full time police officer with any agency.

I am on a South Shore PD and must say that I have had the best time since joining the Band a few years ago. We get the best gigs for a cop band, most of which are very high profile (pro sporting events, concerts, parades, dignitary funerals, Academy graduations just to name a few) and we are very well taken care of including trips to Ireland every couple of years. My only regret is that I did not join sooner in my career.

They are a great bunch of guys who don't mind working, and after an event, playing hard. You don't need to lead too many St. Patrick's Day Parades in S. Boston to feel the pride and enjoy the comaraderie that comes with being a member of "the Column."
Anyone intersested can email me or check out the Band's website below.

http://www.bostonpolicepipes.org


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Ah the bagpipes I just started learning to play them a year ago. Im getting better on the chanter but still much more to learn on the pipes.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

keep at it, but it does take a few years to be able play well. The secret is to practice at least 20 minutes every day.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks for the advice I usually work at it for 20min a day.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

The Band is going to Savannah, GA for the St. Patrick's Day Parade, anyone ever go there before? It sounds like a fun town.
Thanks.


----------



## 57ragus (Jan 23, 2004)

I heard it's the second best St. Patty's day party in the country after Chicago and just ahead of Beantown......


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

The Gaelic Column leaves for Savannah, GA this tues morning (we will be back in time for the Southie Parade on sun; we will also be on stage sun night at the Avalon to play with the Drop Kick Murphys again).

I'll report back if the cops down south can do St. Patty's any better than we can.

To those who attended our last two fundraising events at "Sean O'Tooles" in Plymouth, and "The Skelig" in Waltham, you continued support is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Piper";p="59412 said:


> To those who attended our last two fundraising events at "Sean O'Tooles" in Plymouth, and "The Skelig" in Waltham, you continued support is greatly appreciated!


 Drop us a note on the board for the next fundraising event, didn't even know about it.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I know Piper. For crying out loud. I live in Plymouth and I would've went to O'Toole's Pub. I found out last minute from a friend on Rockland PD.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I was at the Emerald Society meeting when the band was formerly announced and members of the Emerald Society got to join up. Soon after it was taken over and became the Boston Police Gaelic Column and was open only to sworn members of the Boston Police Department.

Oh the horrors! What were to become of the Boston Municipal, Boston University, Milton, Suffolk County, Belmont, and MBTA police Officers who had already joined? Boot them out on their ears and make it a "pure" group? I know, let's grandfather them in. Besides, we have alot of Boston cops who have joined up to keep the band going.

Fast forward a few years (5 to be exact) and low and behold, the ranks are opened again to other members of the LE profession. I guess having almost 2,000 guys doesn't guarantee that there will always be an interest in Celtic culture. 

I prefer to join things where I am wanted. I don't know the present climate in the band but back when "others" wanted to join, our fellow brothers in blue said "....sorry, but you ain't one of us" Sad really. They have become quite a band but I give the edge to the Irish Air Force guys they always play against.


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

Piper";p="59412 said:


> The Gaelic Column leaves for Savannah, GA this tues morning (we will be back in time for the Southie Parade on sun; we will also be on stage sun night at the Avalon to play with the Drop Kick Murphys again).
> 
> I'll report back if the cops down south can do St. Patty's any better than we can.
> 
> To those who attended our last two fundraising events at "Sean O'Tooles" in Plymouth, and "The Skelig" in Waltham, you continued support is greatly appreciated!


Piper, I have been playing the pipes for Three years and play for a band in central Mass. I like to help support other bands by going to fund raisers and listen to some pipe music and basically meet other players.If you could let Gil know so he can post something in the future that would be great.JGH


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Mea culpa, mea culpa...

I promise that I'll advise in advance of the Band's next local gigs, and am happy to hear of the interest/support.

Again, open enrollement for pipe/drum students this summer. You won't be sorry. Email me for particulars.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

We're back and had a great time! Weather could have been better but the crowds were super friendly. We left a lasting impression as we proudly marched up and down River St.


----------

